# New all in one setup, perfect for large fish!



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My god, they have not one, but two sweetlips in the stupid little thing!

They should call the SPCA on this company.

Read, watch, cry.

(found this on Reefbuilders)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

*sigh* is amazing what people wouldn't do for money. Only scumbags of our society would invent these killing chambers of death. All it takes is a power outage to suffocate everything in the tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, that is pretty horrible. The biggest problem with the fish keeping hobby is how little new people know about the science behind it. The pet stores that try to dumb down the process and sell lots of "gadgets" don't help matters either.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The hamster case part works....maybe the clear cylinder with the hamster cage on top would be fine too. As an aquarium.....NO.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

good for shrimps!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

i love how the lady is dressed as a ... scientist...? for credibility?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't worry, when your fish die you can grow celery with it instead. Enough for one use!


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

It has to be legit if the lady is wearing a lab coat! 

Did you notice that you can pretty much do all those things with a standard tank w/ lid? Lol.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Atleast it didn't have tangs....

One of the cube type tanks had a commercial, or someone used one in a commercial, and it had a Sohal tang, and a couple yellow's and blue's.

I used to work at PJ's pets (don't hold it against me, I was a young father, and it was my 3rd job....) I remember how many "NO"'s I had to hand out after Finding Nemo came out... Spend 15 mins with a customer talking about the starter tanks (which sucked) only to find out they wanted to buy a clown, and blue tang to take home with them...

Me and the manager of the store had more than one arguement about saying no to a customer.....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Very innovative!!!!! in all the wrong ways...

Looks like a deathtrap for those reptiles and fish.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

agreed, that is just horrible. any small bird cage or aquarium should be removed from the marked. even beta bowls, i don't care what people say, it's inhumane. People say beta's dont need much water and hate water flow. BS.

My first fish was a Beta, and i put it in a 5.5 gallon hagen tank with a Fluval 1. He spent half his days swimming right in front of the filter flow, and the rest eating and pooping. 

I used to work at PJ's in Yorkdale, and i told people who bought betas to think how they'd feel if they had to live their life ina bathroom. most people felt bad enough about it to buy a descent sized tank for beta's after that. 

I wish companies would be charged for producing garbage like this


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Adren: PJ's Yorkdale Hall of Shamer '90-91 here...LOL!


----------

